# PORRA para las elecciones andaluzas. VOX 22 escaños



## Blackest (18 Jun 2022)

VOX 22 escaños, no veo que vaya a sobrepasar ni de lejos al PP que tendrá a su favor el efecto caballo ganador y haber gobernando mejorando la economia andaluza, el PSOE en cambio sufrirá lo contrario ahora la gente ha visto que no viene el fin del mundo si dejan de gobernar sino que de hecho al economía va a mejor serán el partido segundón de andalucía aunque esto se verá compensado por la brutal caida de podemos, los podemitas que ahora están divididos en un 2 y con el efecto "voto util" hará que muchos votantes se vayan al PSOE, mientras que los votos que tengan dificilmente se materializaran en escaños se comerán una mierda.

Volviendo a Vox, ha hecho una campaña bastante mediocre y las sensaciones que transmiten es de desaceleración, desde luego que mejoraran sus resultados con respecto a las elecciones anteriores pero ya no trasmiten, al menos en andalucía esa imagen de partido que viene a comerse el mundo. A riesgo de que me llamen podemita les doy 22 escaños, ojalá me equivoque y consigan mas pero esto trata de ser una predicción no una carta a los reyes magos.

Con respecto a Cs, estaba dudando entre darles el escaño por Málaga o no, al final me he declinado porque no, ya nadie tiene a Cs en consideración y salvo los mas fieles y energúmenos nadie va a votarles, es un partido que no tiene nada, ningun atractivo, no son nadie ya, además el candidato ha dado muchisima vergüenza ajena durante la campaña hablando de Torrijas, nadie recuerda nada de lo que ha dicho Juan Marín excepto que ha hablado mucho sobre como se hacen torrijas. Me declino a considerar que van a obtener 0 escaños. Me pregunto si el candidato de C's, Juan Marín se presenta por Sevilla o por Málaga, porque sería un chiste que se presentara por Sevilla y el unico escaño lo obtengan en Málaga

Mis dudas con respecto a la porra son con 2 provincias.
Málaga: he estado dudando entre darle 7 PP y 4 Vox, 6 PP 4 VOX y 1 Cs, o 7 PP 3 Vox Y 1 Cs. Finalmente me he decantado por la primera opción
Cádiz: Creo bastante probable que AA consiga escaño antes que Por andalucía, pero no estoy seguro de si hay sitio para los dos, podría haber optado por quitarle el escaño de Por andalucía y darselo al PSOE, pero me ha parecido que eso sería "centralizar" demasiado el voto de Cádiz, teniendo en cuenta que en las anteriores elecciones el PSOE consiguió el 24% de los votos y AA (ahora dividido en 2 partidos) el 19%, no veo justificable darle 5 escaños al PSOE y solo 1 a los progres.

La parte que os interesa que es VOX, 22 escaños casi seguro, dudo que consiga mas, quizá de hecho se quede en 20 o 21, y no consiga 2 en Huelva y/o Jaen. También tengo dudas de si Jaen quiere mas, o como se llame conseguirá 1 escaño arrebatandoselo al PSOE, pero sinceramente no lo creo.
Y esta es mi predicción para las elecciones si queréis una plantilla para hacer las vuestras aqui la tenéis.


----------



## Komanche O_o (18 Jun 2022)

*Régimen del 78= 109 escaños. *


----------



## EL FARAON (18 Jun 2022)

...


----------



## nate (18 Jun 2022)

Quienes son Cs? Son conocidos?


----------



## Blackest (18 Jun 2022)

nate dijo:


> Quienes son Cs? Son conocidos?



Creo que son el partido de las torrijas


----------



## Tusade (18 Jun 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Volviendo a Vox, ha hecho una campaña bastante mediocre y las sensaciones que transmiten es de desaceleración, desde luego que mejoraran sus resultados con respecto a las elecciones anteriores pero ya no trasmiten, al menos en andalucía esa imagen de partido que viene a comerse el mundo. A riesgo de que me llamen podemita les doy 22 escaños, ojalá me equivoque y consigan mas pero esto trata de ser una predicción no una carta a los reyes magos.



Explícate más, que me interesa esto. Por qué la campaña de Vox ha sido mediocre?? No he seguido la campaña, me da pereza.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (18 Jun 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1094279
> 
> 
> VOX 22 escaños, no veo que vaya a sobrepasar ni de lejos al PP que tendrá a su favor el efecto caballo ganador y haber gobernando mejorando la economia andaluza, el PSOE en cambio sufrirá lo contrario ahora la gente ha visto que no viene el fin del mundo si dejan de gobernar sino que de hecho al economía va a mejor serán el partido segundón de andalucía aunque esto se verá compensado por la brutal caida de podemos, los podemitas que ahora están divididos en un 2 y con el efecto "voto util" hará que muchos votantes se vayan al PSOE, mientras que los votos que tengan dificilmente se materializaran en escaños se comerán una mierda.
> ...



Sí, intuyo que por ahí van a andar los tiros.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Jun 2022)

Mi porra es que Andalucia tendra mas inmis, mas impuestos y mas gasto publico de aqui 10 años que hoy


----------



## nelsoncito (18 Jun 2022)

27 escaños para Vox.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (18 Jun 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Mi porra es que Andalucia tendra mas inmis, mas impuestos y mas gasto publico de aqui 10 años que hoy



Ejque los impuestos son para edukazion y sanidad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jun 2022)

Vox mejorará sus resultados pero se quedará lejos del PP y el P$%€. La gente sigue votando lo mismo.


----------



## ProfePaco (18 Jun 2022)

Refloto este hilo mañanas.

Hombres de poca fe


----------



## ProfePaco (18 Jun 2022)

Mientras tanto, miras este video que os muestra el fraude de las encuestas


----------



## Tails (18 Jun 2022)

Ciudadanos mayoría absoluta................


----------



## ciberobrero (18 Jun 2022)

Dominion


----------



## Covaleda (18 Jun 2022)

Vox 24.
Chusma el resto.


----------



## Despotricador (18 Jun 2022)

Lo mío es un deseo carente de fundamento alguno. Triple empate a 33.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Jun 2022)

Todo lo que no sean cuneteos y decapitaciones es perder el tiempo.


----------



## Zekko (18 Jun 2022)

La red clientelar del ppsoe es tan gigantesca, además ahora se les unen de los inmigrantes y los progres retrasados que son indestructibles. Tienen millones de votos para los próximos siglos

Este país no tiene remedio, solamente queda largarse de este estercolero


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

Os dejo mi estimación de la evolución de voto para las próximas elecciones andaluzas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Os dejo mi estimación de la evolución de voto para las próximas elecciones andaluzas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1094665
> Ver archivo adjunto 1094667



Y volverá a la sede del p$%€.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (18 Jun 2022)

Si queréis saber el resultado es muy sencillo.

Haced una media de las encuestas de los últimos 3 meses más o menos. VOX sacará el valor alto de su horquilla de resultados quizás un poco más. El PP el valor bajo como el PSOE, el resto variable.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Jun 2022)

nate dijo:


> Quienes son Cs? Son conocidos?



es el que le pasa 20 escaños a PP/VOX


----------



## Cave canum (18 Jun 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1094279
> 
> 
> VOX 22 escaños, no veo que vaya a sobrepasar ni de lejos al PP que tendrá a su favor el efecto caballo ganador y haber gobernando mejorando la economia andaluza, el PSOE en cambio sufrirá lo contrario ahora la gente ha visto que no viene el fin del mundo si dejan de gobernar sino que de hecho al economía va a mejor serán el partido segundón de andalucía aunque esto se verá compensado por la brutal caida de podemos, los podemitas que ahora están divididos en un 2 y con el efecto "voto util" hará que muchos votantes se vayan al PSOE, mientras que los votos que tengan dificilmente se materializaran en escaños se comerán una mierda.
> ...



Creo que el error de Vox ha sido poner a Olona como candidata. En Andalucía se ve impostada. Manuel Gavira habría sido un excelente candidato, sabe lo que se traen entre manos el Juanma y compañeros mártires y en los debates los habría barrido a todos.


----------



## maromo (18 Jun 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Explícate más, que me interesa esto. Por qué la campaña de Vox ha sido mediocre?? No he seguido la campaña, me da pereza.



Porque lo dicen los medios afines a la pesoe azul.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Jun 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Creo que el error de Vox ha sido poner a Olona como candidata. En Andalucía se ve impostada. Manuel Gavira habría sido un excelente candidato, sabe lo que se traen entre manos el Juanma y compañeros mártires y en los debates los habría barrido a todos.



Mi familia andaluza no sabe ni quien es Manuel Gavira.

A ver si no les compramos las chorradas al PP. Macarena es justo la candidata que se necesitaba para darle un buen bocado al electorado del Nocilla.


----------



## Cave canum (19 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Mi familia andaluza no sabe ni quien es Manuel Gavira.
> 
> A ver si no les compramos las chorradas al PP. Macarena es justo la candidata que se necesitaba para darle un buen bocado al electorado del Nocilla.



No sabrán quién es por el nombre pero están hartos de verlo en la tele


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (19 Jun 2022)

Yo digo 30 para VOX


----------



## Plinio Sexto (19 Jun 2022)

33.....43....0....1.....28.....4 (mismo orden)


----------



## Republicano (19 Jun 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Creo que el error de Vox ha sido poner a Olona como candidata. En Andalucía se ve impostada. Manuel Gavira habría sido un excelente candidato, sabe lo que se traen entre manos el Juanma y compañeros mártires y en los debates los habría barrido a todos.



Macarena olona tiene nombre andaluz y Cara de andaluza, y es de los que tienen mejor dialéctica de la gente de vox. No creo que pudiera haber mejor candidato. La gente de vox que yo conozco, que no son pocos, están encantados


----------



## Deitano (19 Jun 2022)

Cuando hablamos de cuál es el mejor candidato para un partido, no es el mismo para Vox que para el PSOE.

Vox sólo necesita a alguien que tenga el valor de defender el programa de Vox. NO necesita a un genio de la dialéctica. En cambio el PSOE necesita a alguien que se maneje en el fango, porque el PSOE no puede vender programa, ni gestión, y tiene que salir al paso del tema de las putas y la coca, aunque el único partido que se lo va a recordar es Vox.


----------



## klopec (19 Jun 2022)

Una vez depositado mi VoXto, digo que ...

Vox 27.


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Jun 2022)

Yo digo 25 para Vox.


----------



## Sonico (19 Jun 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1094279
> 
> 
> VOX 22 escaños, no veo que vaya a sobrepasar ni de lejos al PP que tendrá a su favor el efecto caballo ganador y haber gobernando mejorando la economia andaluza, el PSOE en cambio sufrirá lo contrario ahora la gente ha visto que no viene el fin del mundo si dejan de gobernar sino que de hecho al economía va a mejor serán el partido segundón de andalucía aunque esto se verá compensado por la brutal caida de podemos, los podemitas que ahora están divididos en un 2 y con el efecto "voto util" hará que muchos votantes se vayan al PSOE, mientras que los votos que tengan dificilmente se materializaran en escaños se comerán una mierda.
> ...



Comparto todo pero no ignoréis a la Comunidad Islámica que se han movilizado en las mezquitas para que voten PSOE.
Ellos son obefientes y el PSOE no va a caer tanto.
Hay muhísimos moros. No lo olvidéis.


----------



## Sonico (19 Jun 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Lo mío es un deseo carente de fundamento alguno. Triple empate a 33.



Pues no creas que por ahí van los tiros.
Luego pacto PP-PSOE para parar a la ULTRADERECHA.


----------



## Snowball (19 Jun 2022)

Andaluces, contad vuestras experiencias en los colegios electorales 

Por cierto, no hay hilo oficial de seguimiento?


----------



## asakopako (19 Jun 2022)

Cualquier resultado por encima de 25 sería una victoria para VOX

Pero por debajo de 20 sería una derrota por mucho que partan de más abajo. Menos de 20 es ser comparsa de la derechita cobarde (OTRA VEZ). Porque al PP le veo muy fuerte. Esto no es una lista de deseos, es lo que pienso que va a pasar. Y como no planten cara al PP acabarán como ciumarranos, porque ante el original y la copia por el mismo precio, la gente se termina quedando con el original.

Que sí, que VOX hace una labor encomiable con sus recursos en los tribunales, pero ni a mí ni a nadie del gobierno nos afecta lo más mínimo. O marcan una seria barrera ideológica, haciéndose ellos mismos el cordón sanitario con el resto de bandidos, o va a ser otra flor de un día.


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Andaluces, contad vuestras experiencias en los colegios electorales
> 
> Por cierto, no hay hilo oficial de seguimiento?



He votado a las nueve y media, tengo el colegio cerca de casa, es un paseo. En la mesa tres hombres, hacía tiempo que no lo veía. El presidente un calvo graciosete haciendo comentarios de las fotos de carnet que le iban enseñando, me han dado ganas de soltarle una fresca pero me he contenido, me he hecho el sueco.
Nada más, poca gente votando a esa hora, todo tranquilo.


----------



## eltonelero (19 Jun 2022)

Desapareciendo Cs del mapa si que es posible que el PP saque un buen resultado pero a la vez creo que habrá un trasvase importante a VOX

Siendo que las encuestas dan a VOX 18- 20 escaños de media y estas siempre intentan rebajarles yo le pondria tres o cuatro mas asi que en torno a los 21-23 escaños.
Si tiene 24-25 seria un exito.


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (19 Jun 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Desapareciendo Cs del mapa si que es posible que el PP saque un buen resultado pero a la vez creo que habrá un trasvase importante a VOX
> 
> Siendo que las encuestas dan a VOX 18- 20 escaños de media y estas siempre intentan rebajarles yo le pondria tres o cuatro mas asi que en torno a los 21-23 escaños.
> Si tiene 24-25 seria un exito.



hace 4 años decian que tendria un escaño y tuvo 12


----------



## XXavier (19 Jun 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1094279
> 
> 
> VOX 22 escaños, no veo que vaya a sobrepasar ni de lejos al PP que tendrá a su favor el efecto caballo ganador y haber gobernando mejorando la economia andaluza, el PSOE en cambio sufrirá lo contrario ahora la gente ha visto que no viene el fin del mundo si dejan de gobernar sino que de hecho al economía va a mejor serán el partido segundón de andalucía aunque esto se verá compensado por la brutal caida de podemos, los podemitas que ahora están divididos en un 2 y con el efecto "voto util" hará que muchos votantes se vayan al PSOE, mientras que los votos que tengan dificilmente se materializaran en escaños se comerán una mierda.
> ...



Está muy bien razonado todo, aunque yo pienso que hay bastante voto oculto (o 'vergonzante', según...) en favor de Vox, que les puede permitir llegar a 25.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jun 2022)

Ya empiezan a esconder las papeletas de Vox. Imaginaros lo que harán en el recuento.


----------



## jpjp (19 Jun 2022)

Ojalá vox saque más de 25 sería ponérselo difícil a Nocilla.


----------



## panaderia (19 Jun 2022)

soy el unico que cree que C's se merece un par de dipuados?


----------



## Deitano (19 Jun 2022)

No tengo ni idea de lo que pasará, y las encuestas y las personas de las que me fiaba no están diciendo nada, así que ahí va mi apuesta:

Vox sacó 12 escaños sin salir en la tele, sin que nadie les conociera, sin salir en el debate televisivo, sin tener presencia previa en las instituciones, con todo en contra.

En éstas, con una candidata conocida y mediática, con presencia en las instituciones, en los debates, su resultado debería fácilmente doblar el anterior. 

Así que yo espero un mínimo de 24 escaños, y de ahí para arriba, cualquier cosa. 

Veremos.


----------



## Deitano (19 Jun 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Ojalá vox saque más de 25 sería ponérselo difícil a Nocilla.



¿A Boreno Monilla?


----------



## boreonáusico (19 Jun 2022)

Vox podrá llegar a los 26 escaños.


----------



## jpjp (19 Jun 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> No tengo ni idea de lo que pasará, y las encuestas y las personas de las que me fiaba no están diciendo nada, así que ahí va mi apuesta:
> 
> Vox sacó 12 escaños sin salir en la tele, sin que nadie les conociera, sin salir en el debate televisivo, sin tener presencia previa en las instituciones, con todo en contra.
> 
> ...



El juez se lo curro mucho para que vox sacara 12.


----------



## Deitano (19 Jun 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Cualquier resultado por encima de 25 sería una victoria para VOX
> 
> Pero por debajo de 20 sería una derrota por mucho que partan de más abajo. Menos de 20 es ser comparsa de la derechita cobarde (OTRA VEZ). Porque al PP le veo muy fuerte. Esto no es una lista de deseos, es lo que pienso que va a pasar. Y como no planten cara al PP acabarán como ciumarranos, porque ante el original y la copia por el mismo precio, la gente se termina quedando con el original.
> 
> Que sí, que VOX hace una labor encomiable con sus recursos en los tribunales, pero ni a mí ni a nadie del gobierno nos afecta lo más mínimo. O marcan una seria barrera ideológica, haciéndose ellos mismos el cordón sanitario con el resto de bandidos, o va a ser otra flor de un día.



20 escaños siendo necesarios para el gobierno sería también un éxito.

Dicho lo anterior, mejor que sean 28.


----------



## Decipher (19 Jun 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Lo mío es un deseo carente de fundamento alguno. Triple empate a 33.



G∴A∴D∴U∴


----------



## Despotricador (19 Jun 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> G∴A∴D∴U∴



No lo pillo.


----------



## asakopako (19 Jun 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> 20 escaños siendo necesarios para el gobierno sería también un éxito.
> 
> Dicho lo anterior, mejor que sean 28.



Depende de como vendan esos 20 escaños. Los 12 también eran necesarios para el gobierno y no se ha retirado en estos 4 años la subvención al Facuo. Hay miles de casos, pero sólo por ese ya merecen el desprecio más absoluto. No es una cuestión de gran envergadura. No es algo por lo que el otro partido se vaya a cerrar en banda. Es quitarle la subvención al Facuo y *NO SE LA HAN QUITADO*. Y en Madrid se sigue subvencionando menas. Lo de CyL con los sindicatos ya me lo creeré cuando se publique en el BOCYL.

Con muchos menos escaños en porcentaje los nacionalistas han sacado muchos más réditos. Al final es eso, que la gente perciba que votar a VOX les trae beneficios reales.


----------



## Decipher (19 Jun 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> No lo pillo.



Triple empate a 33



Spoiler


----------



## Dadaria (19 Jun 2022)

27-28 escaños siendo muy optimistas.


----------



## Snowball (19 Jun 2022)

Para el fallo en matrix VOX tendría que obtener 1 escaño más que la suma de PSOE + PODEMOS VARIOS

Así, aún con la abstención, EL PP necesesitaria a VOX si o si


----------



## Deitano (19 Jun 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Depende de como vendan esos 20 escaños. Los 12 también eran necesarios para el gobierno y no se ha retirado en estos 4 años la subvención al Facuo. Hay miles de casos, pero sólo por ese ya merecen el desprecio más absoluto. No es una cuestión de gran envergadura. No es algo por lo que el otro partido se vaya a cerrar en banda. Es quitarle la subvención al Facuo y *NO SE LA HAN QUITADO*. Y en Madrid se sigue subvencionando menas. Lo de CyL con los sindicatos ya me lo creeré cuando se publique en el BOCYL.
> 
> Con muchos menos escaños en porcentaje los nacionalistas han sacado muchos más réditos. Al final es eso, que la gente perciba que votar a VOX les trae beneficios reales.



Vox no entró en el gobierno. Cometió el error de dar apoyo para la investidura, pero eso ya se ha acabado. Esta vez, entrando en el gobierno, el cambio que se producirá será proporcional a su representación.


----------



## Deitano (19 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Para el fallo en matrix VOX tendría que obtener 1 escaño más que la suma de PSOE + PODEMOS VARIOS
> 
> Así, aún con la abstención, EL PP necesesitaria a VOX si o si



Lo que sería maravilloso es que fuera Vox quien necesitara al PP para gobernar. Veríamos al PP quitarse la careta.


----------



## fredesvindo (19 Jun 2022)

Yo subo VOX entre 29 a 31

PSOE 20 a 31

PP estre 39 a 41

resto junto a PSOE a tomar por culo a buscar otro pais que le mantengan.


----------



## Lefri (19 Jun 2022)

Vox: 40
Pp: 36
PSOE: 25
Conglomerado podemita: 8
C,s: 0

Total: 109


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Jun 2022)

Dadaria dijo:


> 27-28 escaños siendo muy optimistas.



Más de 24 es doblar el resultado de 2018, ¿qué partido puede decir lo mismo?.


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Jun 2022)

Los progres comerán mierda, el globalismo está en retroceso, hoy será un gran día.


----------



## Deitano (19 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Los progres comerán mierda, el globalismo está en retroceso, hoy será un gran día.



Amén.


----------



## jpjp (19 Jun 2022)

esta subiendo la participacion:





__





Elecciones al Parlamento de Andalucía 2022


Portal de información electoral para las elecciones al Parlamento de Andalucía 2022.




www.eleccionesparlamentoandalucia2022.es









__





Elecciones al parlamento de Andalucía







resultados.eleccionesparlamentoandalucia2022.es









__





Elecciones al parlamento de Andalucía







resultados.eleccionesparlamentoandalucia2022.es


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Jun 2022)

Si la participacion es muy baja, eso significara el desplome del PP-PSOE, los votantes de VoX estan mucho mas motivados.


----------



## Deitano (19 Jun 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> esta subiendo la participacion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy oía decir que piensan que una participación elevada puede beneficiar a la izquierda. La verdad es que no entiendo el razonamiento que puede haber detrás.

@calopez Venga ya, quita la puta publicidad del botón de responder.


----------



## jpjp (19 Jun 2022)

300000 votos mas que hace 4 años a la misma hora.


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Jun 2022)

Se viene un buen palo.



Billy Ray dijo:


> Los progres comerán mierda, el globalismo está en retroceso, hoy será un gran día.



Que va a ganar por mayoría un pepero de mierda, que pide perdón por no utilizar el lenguaje inclusivo. Por favor.


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Jun 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Se viene un buen palo.
> 
> 
> 
> Que va a ganar por mayoría un pepero de mierda, que pide perdón por no utilizar el lenguaje inclusivo. Por favor.



Sí, ganará el PP, eso es cierto.

Pero VOX doblará resultado, y el mensaje de Abascal es completamente antiglobalista. ¿Has visto su discurso de cierre de campaña en Sevilla?. Yo he votado solo por ese discurso, olvidando la complicidad de VOX con la plandemia y Zelensky.


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Sí, ganará el PP, eso es cierto.
> 
> Pero VOX doblará resultado, y el mensaje de Abascal es completamente antiglobalista. ¿Has visto su discurso de cierre de campaña en Sevilla?. Yo he votado solo por ese discurso, olvidando la complicidad de VOX con la plandemia y Zelensky.



Ya veremos. Lo que es seguro es que los progres no comerán mierda.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (19 Jun 2022)

¿Cuándo salen las encuestas a pie de urna de estrangis?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya empiezan a esconder las papeletas de Vox. Imaginaros lo que harán en el recuento.



Juas, ya empiezan los rojos a rojear xD


----------



## eltonelero (19 Jun 2022)

Dadaria dijo:


> 27-28 escaños siendo muy optimistas.



seamos claros, 23-24 sería ya un exitazo, no nos hagamos tantas pajas


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (19 Jun 2022)

VOX 23. Doblar ya sería epiquísimo.
lapesoe 33. Difícil bajar de tu suelo cuando tienes comprado el voto.
C de cero: 0.
pesoe azul: 43.
relleno de cunetas y mugre variada: 10.


----------



## Captain Julius (19 Jun 2022)

El tema está en el PSoE azul. De verdad va a doblar el Juanma los resultados de las últimas elecciones?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jun 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> soy el unico que cree que C's se merece un par de dipuados?



Sí, eres el único. C's merece desaparecer por ser un partido que prometía muchísimo e incluso parecía el nuevo Vox con propuestas atrevidas, para que cuando cataron poder, se convirtieron en el nuevo P$%€. A tomar por culo hombre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jun 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> VOX 23. Doblar ya sería epiquísimo.
> lapesoe 33. Difícil bajar de tu suelo cuando tienes comprado el voto.
> C de cero: 0.
> pesoe azul: 43.
> relleno de cunetas y mugre variada: 10.



Andalucía sigue dependiendo demasiado del P$%€.


----------



## fredesvindo (19 Jun 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Hoy oía decir que piensan que una participación elevada puede beneficiar a la izquierda. La verdad es que no entiendo el razonamiento que puede haber detrás.
> 
> @calopez Venga ya, quita la puta publicidad del botón de responder.



son su formas para que nos jodamos todos.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (19 Jun 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> VOX 23. Doblar ya sería epiquísimo.
> lapesoe 33. Difícil bajar de tu suelo cuando tienes comprado el voto.
> C de cero: 0.
> pesoe azul: 43.
> relleno de cunetas y mugre variada: 10.



Relleno de cunetas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jun 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Depende de como vendan esos 20 escaños. Los 12 también eran necesarios para el gobierno y no se ha retirado en estos 4 años la subvención al Facuo. Hay miles de casos, pero sólo por ese ya merecen el desprecio más absoluto. No es una cuestión de gran envergadura. No es algo por lo que el otro partido se vaya a cerrar en banda. Es quitarle la subvención al Facuo y *NO SE LA HAN QUITADO*. Y en Madrid se sigue subvencionando menas. Lo de CyL con los sindicatos ya me lo creeré cuando se publique en el BOCYL.
> 
> Con muchos menos escaños en porcentaje los nacionalistas han sacado muchos más réditos. Al final es eso, que la gente perciba que votar a VOX les trae beneficios reales.



Con esos 12 escaños se consiguió que no gobernara el P$%€, pero a la hora de las grandes votaciones, que Vox votara en contra no ha tenido peso porque otros partidos le han dado respaldo a Nocilla. Necesitamos los suficientes escaños para que el PP necesite que Vox vote sus propuestas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jun 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> 300000 votos mas que hace 4 años a la misma hora.



Cuidadín que los de las paguitas se han levantado para ir a votar.


----------



## Sardónica (19 Jun 2022)

Si pp pacta gobierno con psoe en las andaluzas, en las nacionales sus votantes se pasan a Vox.

La pelota está en el tejado de Génova 13.


----------



## Ritalapollera (19 Jun 2022)

VOX va a superar al pp en votos y escaños, en las últimas elecciones se quedaron a 7.000 votos nada más.






Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Deitano (19 Jun 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> VOX va a superar al pp en votos y escaños, en las últimas elecciones se quedaron a 7.000 votos nada más.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso sería el Copón.


----------



## Ritalapollera (19 Jun 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Eso sería el Copón.



El problema es que oficialmente indra les dará lo que diga viruelo y la psoe azul

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Yomimo (19 Jun 2022)

VOX 24- 26 escaños.


----------



## Ritalapollera (19 Jun 2022)

Es 2019, los resultados de las generales. Pero vamos, que es lo mismo, subidón de VOX en un año doblando votos y empatando al pp. 3 años más tarde les superan 100%.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jolu (19 Jun 2022)

Ya han caído varias denuncias de "demócratas" de izquierda que retiraban las papeletas de vox de las mesas de los colegios.

La izquierda haciendo trampas.

Ya me pasó en mi taifa hace 4 años y tuve que "cagarme en los muertos del rojo que quitaba las papeletas".


----------



## Dr Zar (19 Jun 2022)

20


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## Le Truhan (19 Jun 2022)

Espero que los resultados sean buenos, aunque tampoco me quiero hacer muchas ilusiones porque la sociedad española es un enfermo terminal, y de donde no hay no se puede sacar. Ya tengo ganas de qjuitarme el año que viene la banda mafiosa, corrupta y de basura follamora de Puig y Oltra.


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)

¿Han declarado ya la alerta antifascista en Andalucía?


----------



## ProfeInsti (19 Jun 2022)

Los primeros sondeos de GAD, dan mayoría absoluta al Partido Popular.
PSOE 28 y VOX 14.


----------



## Guepardo (19 Jun 2022)

288


----------



## Escombridos (19 Jun 2022)

Todos los desengañados con PSOE, los que han abierto los sojos y nunca lo reconocerán son los que todos los males lo achacan ahora (desde hace un tiempo) al "régimen del 78" , es su comodín de mierda.

Ojalá gane la derecha, una derecha unida, grande y libre.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (19 Jun 2022)

Auguro hundimiento voxita.

Ololita peron no ha conectado, ha hecho una campaña sobreactuadisima e histrionica, apestaba como a bolulandia, vamos no lo podia hacer peor, esa argentinizacion teatral de la politica ahora vox lo va a pagar caro.

Para nosotros ha quedado claro lo que quiere ser vox: el antipodemos. Extremo, pero mas de lo mismo.


----------



## fluffy (19 Jun 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> soy el unico que cree que C's se merece un par de dipuados?



Creo que sí.

Bueno, no. Juan Manuel


panaderia dijo:


> soy el unico que cree que C's se merece un par de dipuados?



Tú y éste:


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)

* Moreno arrasa y consigue la mayoría absoluta según el sondeo de GAD3 .*

El presidente andaluz consigue su objetivo de gobernar en solitario mientras el PSOE se hunde al peor resultado de su historia y Vox fracasa en sus aspiraciones de entrar en el Gobierno autonómico.


----------



## WasP (20 Jun 2022)

Recopilación de flipaos



Blackest dijo:


> VOX 22 escaños





nelsoncito dijo:


> 27 escaños para Vox.





Covaleda dijo:


> Vox 24.
> Chusma el resto.





Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> Yo digo 30 para VOX





klopec dijo:


> Una vez depositado mi VoXto, digo que ...
> 
> Vox 27.





eltonelero dijo:


> Desapareciendo Cs del mapa si que es posible que el PP saque un buen resultado pero a la vez creo que habrá un trasvase importante a VOX
> 
> Siendo que las encuestas dan a VOX 18- 20 escaños de media y estas siempre intentan rebajarles yo le pondria tres o cuatro mas asi que en torno a los 21-23 escaños.
> Si tiene 24-25 seria un exito.





XXavier dijo:


> Está muy bien razonado todo, aunque yo pienso que hay bastante voto oculto (o 'vergonzante', según...) en favor de Vox, que les puede permitir llegar a 25.





Dadaria dijo:


> 27-28 escaños siendo muy optimistas.





fredesvindo dijo:


> Yo subo VOX entre 29 a 31
> 
> PSOE 20 a 31
> 
> ...





Lefri dijo:


> Vox: 40
> Pp: 36
> PSOE: 25
> Conglomerado podemita: 8
> ...





Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> VOX 23. Doblar ya sería epiquísimo.
> lapesoe 33. Difícil bajar de tu suelo cuando tienes comprado el voto.
> C de cero: 0.
> pesoe azul: 43.
> relleno de cunetas y mugre variada: 10.





Yomimo dijo:


> VOX 24- 26 escaños.





Dr Zar dijo:


> 20


----------



## Covaleda (20 Jun 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Recopilación de flipaos



Flipao porqué, a ver.
¿Por apostar en una porra?
No serás más flipao tú que te has dedicado denodadamente a buscar los resultados? ¿Quién eres, el que da el jamón, acaso?


----------



## WasP (20 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Flipao porqué, a ver.
> ¿Por apostar en una porra?
> No serás más flipao tú que te has dedicado denodadamente a buscar los resultados? ¿Quién eres, el que da el jamón, acaso?



Pero no te piques, es por las risas


----------



## Covaleda (20 Jun 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Pero no te piques, es por las risas



Pique ninguno, y el chiste en llamarme flipao por pronosticar en una porra pues no lo veo.
Tú, vida social debes haber tenido poca.


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

La verdad es que GAD3 clavó los resultados de las elecciones de ayer. 

Igualito que Tezanos.


----------

